# 10 acres in Central Oregon $34,000



## oldcars (Dec 14, 2011)

This is centrally located near Alfalfa Oregon, 28 miles to Bend, 25 to Prineville , and 33 to Redmond. 10 acres covered in mature Juniper trees and sage. The two bedroom one bath cabin / Trailer is a 1963 52'x10' single wide with two 8'x12' additions, for a total of 712 square feet. The unfinished barn is 24'x28' with a full loft. 
This place is being sold as-is and needs lots of work! it has been un-used for years and it will take quite a bit of clean-up, roofing, paint, handyman time, etc. There is a 550 gallon plastic tank in the attic of the barn that was filled via water delivery and gravity fed the home. There is a septic system but the condition is unknown.
This area is off the grid, and most people have wind or solar power, and haul water from the Alfalfa store 14 miles away, where they sell bulk potable water for a penny a gallon.
The view is the best part of the place, you can see at least:
Three fingered Jack, Mt Washington, North Sister, South Sister, Middle Sister, Broken Top, Mt. Bachelor, and maybe others. a true 360 deg. view

The property is located in an area known as Juniper Acres, and building permits are hard to get in this area so an existing home is a large benefit over a bare lot. (no matter how crummy the existing home might look) This property is located 4.5 miles off the paved road, but I drive my car to it just fine, the gravel and dirt roads are not that rough (If you take the correct ones! please don't trust your GPS, use my directions!) the home is down a 1/5 mile private drive!

Please call with any questions 503-703-2874 No Text's, I can't get them

$34,000 obo, sorry, no payments or trades at this time, unless you have at least $20k to put down.


----------

